# My review of "Miracle Drier" microfibre drying towel



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried this puppy out for the first time today to see how it stacked up against my Zymol synthetic chamois. It does a good job, and you can indeed dry the entire car without wringing the thing out. It's not so much that you don't need to, more that the towel holds water so well that even if you do wring it nothing comes out. The downside to that is that the towel only leaves a streak-free finish when it's not too damp. However, this can easily be compensated for by drying behind the Miracle Drier with a small microfibre.

Some days just aren't good for drying, and on those days using a synthetic chamois can be a pain. This towel should alleviate that I reckon because it's so absorbent, meaning you wipe the car much less.

I was able to dry the car much quicker than normal, and being soft and fluffy it felt like it was being kinder to the paint and wax than the synthetic chamois, although that didn't strip wax either to be fair. All in all, I'd give it 9/10, but be prepared to use another microfibre to buff off the tiny streaks it leaves behind when moist.

Pros: 
- Soft and fluffy,
- Highly absorbent so you can dry the whole car in one go,
- Much quicker
- LIkely to work well on those days when a synthetic chamois just streaks
- Smells a bit like breakfast cereal

Cons:
- Doesn't wring out unless absolutely soaking,
- Leaves minor streaks but these are easily buffed away,
- It reminds you of food and how long it is until lunch


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

It is a good towel, although I still prefer my Sonus Der Wunder over every other towel I have used. I demoted the Miracle Drier to shuts, sills and wheels.

I would be more worried about the Chamois marring the paint.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

If you cant wring it out how long does it take to dry naturally or do you just stick everything in the washer after each wash?

Is there a link to the product or have I missed it?? Due to replace my ancient shammy very soon.

Ta Stu


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Stu,

This is the jobby:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_362.html
£12.95 inc. VAT.

It won't wring out with the quantities of water you get off a car with a good coat of wax and a little standing time, but it dries out overnight if you sling it on a clothes horse. I rinsed mine through and gave it a bit of a hand wash just to remove a few smears where the towel had caught a crease or wheel arch or something. It holds huge amounts of water, but obviously will wring out when it's that wet  It was dry the next day.

The rinse also got rid of the smell of breakfast cereal, so I won't be hungry next time I'm using it :lol:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Ta Scoob, just ordered one purley to see how it smells :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm breakfast :lol:


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Any particular breakfast cereal? Frosties would be nice!

I went with one of these although similiar concept (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibr ... d_304.html). Holds loads and seems to get better now I've put through the washing machine twice. Only criticism is that it's easier to wring out a chamois although once this is full it becomes much less effective.

Very fast drying though and might buy another for some super quick car cleaning exploits. So bloody cold at moment anything that shorten time outside a bonus...


----------

